# elite nutrition weight loss stack



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi all

I just wanted to check what do you guys think of this product?

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

My gf is driving me nuts with the summer coming up and she wants to lose some weight/fat so she's asking me to get some fat burner to help her out.

I've got it today 50 tabs. before giving it to her I popped one tab myself, I've never taken (and won't take) any weight loss stuff so I don't know what to expect. I just don't want to give it to her and something happens.

feedback please?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah looks like a good product, I don't use anything like that myself but good product.

Don't worry about side, no worries at all.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

update on this one:

That tablet I took's got me buzzing, I rather have my coffee but I think I'll have to skip it today. can't wait so see her on this stuff she's going to be mental


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Rather than start a new thread on this I thought I would just give this one a bump.

My question is what would be the better of the 2, Elites ultimate stack or an ECA stack?

PS how did your girlfriend get on with the stack mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

daisbuys said:


> Rather than start a new thread on this I thought I would just give this one a bump.
> 
> My question is what would be the better of the 2, Elites ultimate stack or an ECA stack?
> 
> PS how did your girlfriend get on with the stack mate?


I use both mate... I use the ultimate stack before fasted cardio 'A great product IMO' and a ECA stack the rest of the day!

ECA stack-

x1 chestEze

x1 75mg aspirin

x3 pro plus

But get a better buzz/rush off the ultimate stack than i do the ECA stack though! but your only meant to take the ultimate stack once per day! Hope this helps


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

daisbuys said:


> Rather than start a new thread on this I thought I would just give this one a bump.
> 
> My question is what would be the better of the 2, Elites ultimate stack or an ECA stack?
> 
> PS how did your girlfriend get on with the stack mate?


hello mate

sorry I haven't updated this

My gf quit the tabs two weeks into it. they were too strong for her, she couldn't sleep well at night, so she just stopped the thing, but she admitted that they were helping her in the gym and I believe they do I just don't like that buzz either + Im on cycle doing intervals for cardio so that's enough for me.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I got some of these delivered yesterday. Popped one this morning about 5am and it's now 10am. I didn't find them all that strong, buzzy at all ( I weigh 65kg ) and have used eca / eph products before. Hopefully they can at least contribute to my weight loss. Can I pop another do you reckon. Consume two in one day?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Jaymond0 said:


> I got some of these delivered yesterday. Popped one this morning about 5am and it's now 10am. I didn't find them all that strong, buzzy at all ( I weigh 65kg ) and have used eca / eph products before. Hopefully they can at least contribute to my weight loss. Can I pop another do you reckon. Consume two in one day?


I do two per day.

1 at 7 am one at 4pm

I did 3 in one day once and my balls tightened right up and it hurt like hell, toooooo much stimulation!


----------



## nu774ll (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes I also do 2 a day and its fine. 1 in the morning and 1 pre workout. I get a great boost of them too!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I will say one thing though, so far today I haven't even been the slightest bit peckish let alone hungry! I'm a big eater / appetite and where I finish work early am and hanging round the house most days, it's hard not to pick or act on filthy desires for those seductive, slutty carbs.

I've noticed there's no aspirin in the ingredients. Is there no risk of stroke like when using stacks containing eph / ephedrine then?


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

nu774ll said:


> Yes I also do 2 a day and its fine. 1 in the morning and 1 pre workout. I get a great boost of them too!


Ok.. I've taken my second and Christ on a bike! I'm right off my tits!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jaymond0 said:


> Ok.. I've taken my second and Christ on a bike!  I'm right off my tits!!


They hit like a train lol.

great & effective alternative to ECY


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

aye v. strong stuff.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

should these be taken fasted due to the yohimbine

I'm thinking of double-dropping first thing in the morning


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fasted yes

Double dropping

I wouldn't personally


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> should these be taken fasted due to the yohimbine
> 
> I'm thinking of double-dropping first thing in the morning


I would NOT double dose those bad boys mate! Honestly if you've never had them before then they'll probably hit you hard mate!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Just ordered some to see if I can shed a bit more fat.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

xpower said:


> Fasted yes
> 
> Double dropping
> 
> I wouldn't personally


I used to take two before the gym. It was the only I would feel any effect from it lol


----------



## benbeau (Mar 16, 2012)

xpower said:


> Fasted yes
> 
> Double dropping
> 
> I wouldn't personally


Hi there, I am new to these too, I have been going to the gym for years but never been so strict with my diet, I am going onto a high protein diet along with taking these. When you say to take them fasted do you mean first thing in the morning prior to eating. Also do you recommend them when I will be doing High level cardio? I don't want to go blowing a gasket. I have been fine in the past while taking EPH.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

iv been using the ultime stack recently and cant say a bad word about it .. gonna moove on to clen or t3 next me finks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Really don't advise doubling up.

I find them great as an alternative to eph.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Really don't advise doubling up.
> 
> I find them great as an alternative to eph.


Depends on stimulant tolerance levels. I doubled up before HiiT on a treadmill once....threw up some green sh!t after 15 minutes.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone Experienced any sides?

I get very jittery on ECA. Certainly helps fat loss but really affects my work


----------

